

Bing.com content is contained within a single table cell - MatthewPhillips
http://www.bing.com?1

======
jowiar
Only on the home page. My CSS-fu is a bit out of date, but I think it has
something to do with vertical centering/height 100% fun, which once upon a
time was most easily accomplished this way.

------
mcritz
Good catch. I wonder why they chose that approach. They’re smart people and
I’m sure there’s a good reason.

